# Really need a kick up the 4rse!! Get in line



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Just sitting here bored to fcuk and decided to start a journal to try and sort my training and diet out. Im sitting here feeling really skiiny and fat and need to get sort my head out and get on the road to growing again.

For the last few months my training has been completly sh1te to say the least, ever since i started drinking and taking drugs my life has just went backwards. Ive not been able to sleep properly with the biggest load sh1te running through my head which makes me sleep in to 12 oclock each day and its really starting to get to me. I was always the type to be up at 6 in the morning for a good days work but now im the opposite.

I have over 400 tabs of tbol sitting here and im busting my balls just to take them to get my strength and muscle gains back up to near where they were at xmass but my cholestrol is sitting abit high, so im kind of afraid to take them untill im back down to ok levels again. Im going to try and bulk up with trying to drop my cholestrol levels at the same time so ill be ready for my cycle.

I was sitting at 15stone at xmass just after a test cycle but since then i got kind of complacaint with what i had and it all sliped away from me so im now im sittting at 13.6 stone and feel like ****e.

Today i ate

11.30-tostie with about 150grams ham,melted cheese,tomotao,2 slices toast, 1 pint water

2.00, 1 packet super noodles, 1 and half tin tuna , 1 pint water with orange juice, 1 banana

Im now waiting for the food to digest abit so i can hit the gym. Dont no what ill start off with training today so will just wit untill i get in teh gym and decide then.

If anyone has anything constructive to sasy for me so i can get back to feeling good about myself again then that would be great. Im sure some of you have been here before and know how to get out of this rut, it would be appreciated for any tips you may have.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Been there. All I can say is that you'll prob feel 100% better once you get that first workout under your belt, and once you start training again you'll likely feel less inclined to drink/take drugs as it'll feel like you wasted the effort in the gym. More motivation to eat good food too.

Getting back is the hard part, once that steps out the way its easier to keep going as you see your gains coming back etc


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ask yourself if the drink and drugs are worth it, they may completely hinder your fitness goals if your over indulging. Your social life is probaly in need of a shake up before you get your fitness program sorted. Once you feel you can commit to the level of training/diet required to get yourself in shape, first of, get your diet sorted properly, you've already reached a weight you were happy with so you know it can be done...get a proper workout plan in gear and get these posted up...we all start somewere and few cardio/weight sessions coupled with healthy diet and your mental state will improve


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck mate and stay off the drugs!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> ask yourself if the drink and drugs are worth it, they may completely hinder your fitness goals if your over indulging. Your social life is probaly in need of a shake up before you get your fitness program sorted. Once you feel you can commit to the level of training/diet required to get yourself in shape, first of, get your diet sorted properly, you've already reached a weight you were happy with so you know it can be done...get a proper workout plan in gear and get these posted up...we all start somewere and few cardio/weight sessions coupled with healthy diet and your mental state will improve


Ive been telling myself every week that as soon as mon comes then thats it, im starting to sort myself but monday comes and goes with no change but i hope this is teh start of it and start getting dedacated again. Im thinking of doing 2 days on 1 day off with the odd weekend off so i can do stuff with teh kids and the misses. Will be traing 12/10/8/6 reps with trying to keep my rest periods to 1 min.

Have you any good bulk routines for me barsnack ?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

big steve said:


> good luck mate and stay off the drugs!


I really hope i do, it all started of with one wknd away and it spiraled out of control. I hadnt touched drugs for a few years while i was training but just lost control of myself again because they feel so good when on but hopefully thats me finished with them.

Cheers for the incouragement man!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Monday

Chest (All Heavy)

Flat BP x 4

Incline BP x3

Decline BP x 3

Cable crossovers x 3

Tri's (All Heavy)

Close Grip Bench Press x 4

Weighted Dips x 4

V-bar Pulldowns x 4

Tuesday

Back

Wide Grip Weighted Pull-ups x 4 (Heavy)

Bent over rows x 4 (Light)

Lat pulldowns x 4 (Light)

Bi's (All Heavy)

Wide grip barbell curls x 4

Short grip barbell curls x 4

Hammers x 3

Deadlifts x 5 (Heavy)

Wednesday

Shoulders (All Heavy)

Seated Military Press x 4

Side Raises x 3

Front Raises x 3

Bent over rear delts raises x 3

Legs

Squats x 5 (Heavy)

Calf Raises x 4 (Light)

Leg Press x 3 (Light)

Leg Extension x 3 (Light)

Leg Curl x 3 (Light)

Thursday

Chest (All Light)

Weighted Chest Dips x 4

Incline Dumbbells x 3

Decline BP x 3

Cable crossovers x 3

Tri's (All light)

Close Grip Bench Press x 4

Weighted Dips x 4

V-bar Pulldowns x 4

Friday

Shoulders (All light)

Seated Military Press x 4

Side Raises x 3

Front Raises x 3

Bent over rear delts raises x 3

Bi's (All Light)

Wide grip barbell curls x 4

Short grip barbell curls x 4

Hammers x 3

Traps (Heavy/Light)

Shrugs x 5

this is my routine, except im doing dropsets on the heavy days...ive got the big compound excerises in there (bench, deadlift, squats, military press) which should be missing from any workout unless your injuried in some way...only you will know if your gym can cater for which ones of these excerises if you wanna use some of them...this is what i use and im happy with it, ive heard 5x5 routines are really good for strength etc


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Small steps mate... It can seem daunting after a lay off, but just concentrate on week or two of a few light workouts. This will firstly get you through the gym door and secondly break your body back in gently... last thing you want is an injury on top of low motivation. I'm sure you know, but training is like a snowball effect. Before you know it you'll be looking forward to the gym again and sorting your diet out.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Been there. All I can say is that you'll prob feel 100% better once you get that first workout under your belt, and once you start training again you'll likely feel less inclined to drink/take drugs as it'll feel like you wasted the effort in the gym. More motivation to eat good food too.
> 
> Getting back is the hard part, once that steps out the way its easier to keep going as you see your gains coming back etc


Felt 100% whole way through workout, was abit hard at first but really pushed myself and fell great for it, just hope i can stick at it.

Done shoulders and triceps today, startetd off with

stand mill press 60kg 4 50kg 6.5/6 40kg 9

seat db press 22.5kg 6.5 20kg 9/6.5/5.5

cable side raise 5kg R 14 L 12 6.25kg L 10 R 12/ L6 R 10

BB frontal raise 25kg 8 20kg 10/9

rear delt 12.5kg12/11/ 10 + 7.5kg till max out for last set

overhand rope tri ext 22.5kg 14 25kg 8/5

tri pushdownn 30kg 7/6 25kg 10

box tri dips 14 / 10kg on lap 9

cross trainer for 20mins heart rate 160-164

punchbag 15mins 1 min on 1 min off

Im not happy at all with my lifts seem to be down a good bit on kg but felt really heavy espthe stand mill press, Also got a comment in the gym that i look like ive lost weight,could have killed him as this is the last thing i wanted to hear,lol, even thou i know this myself. Im setting the alarm for 7.30 in the morning, heres hoping i dont turn it off when it wakes me,lol.

Happy enough about the training session thou not with how many kgs i was lifting but this should improve massively in the coming weeks(i hope). Does anyone know how long it takes for muscle memeroy to kick in, should i be back to normal after 1 month of heavy training and strict diet.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

its a good start, not definetly sure about muscle memory but i think it really depends on the person, could be several weeks or month or 2, but main point is it'll come back


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cultivator said:


> Felt 100% whole way through workout, was abit hard at first but really pushed myself and fell great for it, just hope i can stick at it.
> 
> Done shoulders and triceps today, startetd off with
> 
> ...


I lose strength if I have time off but I find it comes back very fast 

Muscle memory is different for everyone.... but for me yes, I can be pretty much back to normal after a month (in my eyes) but in other peoples eyes a bit quicker. Some people aint so lucky though I guess.

However..... you WILL see dramatic differences quickly because you've been there before and it wasn't that long ago, and those should help keep you motivated to keep going


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck with training and motivation


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Cheers for al the replys bhoys and ghirls.

Today ive ate

11.30-tostie with about 150grams ham,melted cheese,tomotao,2 slices toast, 1 pint water

2.00, 1 packet super noodles, 1 and half tin tuna , 1 pint water with orange juice, 1 banana

5.30, 2 scoops whey, 300ml water

7.30, spagatti bolonese, 1 pint water with orange juice

10.30, ive 2 orgonic salmon steaks in the oven right now, prob 380-400 grams, i was thinking of just eating one steak but going get the 2 of them into me with some rice

Going to try and get up as early as possible and cook a few things for through out the day, ive 5 chicken fillets in and some frozen haddok and tuna for tomorrow.

My cholestrol is sitting at 6.5 down from 8.5 so if anyone can advise me on what to eat and what not to eat so i can get it lower. I know teh super noodles today arnt that great but its the only thing i can eat now with tuna. Im hoping to do cardio every single day,even on rest days as ive heard thats its great for helping lower cholestrol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

So much for getting up at 7.30, im only out of bed now at 10.30 but its a small improvement from the last few week were ive been sleeping to 12 and 1 in the day. I set my alarm for 7.30 but changed it to 8 during the night as all i was doing is tossing and turning till about 2.30-3.00 in the morning . As soon as the alarm went off at 8 there was no chance of me getting up so i deceided to set the alarm till 9 but still couldnt get up when it went off at 9.

Im abit disapointed at this because i was suppose to cook ome of my food for today but now ill only get to make my breakfast as ive to rush out and wont be back till after 3. Going to take a shake and a sandwhich with me for lunch, i know this isnt ideal but its the best i can do for today.

I also feel like ive been hit by a train! feel all stiff and sore from my workout yesterday but it feels good.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Walked out without my ***** and shake but manged to grab something out of the filling station. Spuds,veg, 1 large chicken fillet gravy and carton chicken wings. Didnt get hom and have diner till 6.30. i had 2 chicken fillets, veg garlic potatoes

gym at 8.00

10min warm up on bike

squat 80kg 15/15/14 10

leg press 115kg 15/14/15

leg ext 75kg 11/10/9

calf raise 122kg 15/15/12

crosstrainer 30mins

Bit dispointed in the kgs i was lifting but hope to raise this in the coming weeks. drunk 1 litre in the gym

so today i ate

11.30. omellete , 4 eggs, 4 egg whites, cheese,milk,peppers. 2 rounds wholemeal toast, 1 cheese spread

2.00, potatoes,veg, 1 large chicken fillet,gravy i large carton orange juice

6.30. 2 chicken fillets, garlic potatoes, veg, 1 pint water

9.45, 2 scoops why 40-50g protein

10.30, 2 chicken fillets with chilli power,rice, tin tomatoes, 1 pint water

Im sitting here and im still hungry, im not usely like this as i usely struggle with food but well chuffed at eating 5 chicken fillets today because its something i struggle with.

~I was going to wait and prob make something else but ive just noticed i am a member of the AL and while i was reading a thread i came across a link to a porn site so im now lying in bed with not a stich on full horn so theres no chance of me going down to make something. Im just going to pull the balls of myself(knock one out) here ad go asleep after it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

thats quality cardio, cant beat knocking one out...its a good start with diet and training, first few days will suck ass but keeping at it and improving diet and lifts is the key


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

listen to this cultivator each and everyday last thing at night first thing in the morning it will work.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

that days food is better than the other one you posted thats for sure, though the 4 hour gap between 2 and 6.30 could do with at least a snack in there.

my tip for progress would be to find a happy medium of food intake per day that you can achieve, and stick to it for a decent amount of time, 6-8 weeks. Its good having days like today where you got plenty of chicken in, but if food intake varies wildely each day it makes it impossible to learn about what works for you, and to modify the plan to suit!

if the gravy is the granulated stuff, them im afraid that needs to go, its full of ****. If the chilli rice is premade/packet then that needs to go as well, cook your own rice, and then add a little chilli or garlic etc to it, then you control exactly what your eating.

fresh and homemade is always better. Yes its alot of cooking and preparation, but thats whats needed to get anywhere!

If your trying to gain weight, then id say


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

dazc said:


> that days food is better than the other one you posted thats for sure, though the 4 hour gap between 2 and 6.30 could do with at least a snack in there.
> 
> my tip for progress would be to find a happy medium of food intake per day that you can achieve, and stick to it for a decent amount of time, 6-8 weeks. Its good having days like today where you got plenty of chicken in, but if food intake varies wildely each day it makes it impossible to learn about what works for you, and to modify the plan to suit!
> 
> ...


Cheers for poping in dazc. The gravy i had no choice because i was out on the raod and could only pop into the garage and get grub there but next time ill leave the gravy out. As for the rice, i always cook my own and add some tabasco sauce and chruched chilli. Ill be posting everything i eat in here so i can give you a proper idea to what im eating.

Today was my day off, was suppose to go and do cardio at 8.30 but th egym was closed for repairs

Today i ate

11.00- 5 eggs,3 egg whits, milk,cheese,peppers, (omellete) 2 wholemeal toast, very small amount of butter as i had no cheese spread

3.00- 2 chicken fillets, 1 tin chopped tomatoes, 1 pint water

6.00- 1 and half scoop whey(30g protein), 1 tble spn peanut butter,300ml water, 2 weetabix (not ideal but wasnt much there untill the misses came back from shopping)

8.30- 3 pork chops maranate, brocilli,potatoes, 1 pint water

11.00- 1 and half scoops whey( 30g P) teaspn peaunt butter, 300ml goats milk, 100g cottage cheese.

12.30- small crusty bap,ham,cheese,cheese spread, pint water

I know i should have eating real food at meal 3 and 5 but sometimes its not possible. Will make a better effort tomorrow.

The meal i had at 12.30 is something i dont usely eat at thi stime but i am taking some tablets for an infection in my sinus's and i needed something to fill me up as they are cutting teh stomach of me, suppose to take them with solid food. thought it would have been ok with the shake but stomach really sor eso i decided to make that

My lower back is abit sore, i waqs standing all day helping a mate tie a few nets for the sea, hope its nothing serious. I was squating yesterday so i think it ssomething todo with that.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> thats quality cardio, cant beat knocking one out...its a good start with diet and training, first few days will suck ass but keeping at it and improving diet and lifts is the key


Well chuffed with the 1st few days and really glad ive started this journal because its keeping me on track. Just hope thi spain in my lower back isnt to serious


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Well chuffed with the 1st few days and really glad ive started this journal because its keeping me on track. Just hope thi spain in my lower back isnt to serious


pain from lifting you reckon, could be doms...and diet looking alot better, wouldnt worry about not getting it perfect yet, just take an hour or two and plan one and go shopping and that will give you a routine


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cultivator said:


> So much for getting up at 7.30, im only out of bed now at 10.30 but its a small improvement from the last few week were ive been sleeping to 12 and 1 in the day. I set my alarm for 7.30 but changed it to 8 during the night as all i was doing is tossing and turning till about 2.30-3.00 in the morning . As soon as the alarm went off at 8 there was no chance of me getting up so i deceided to set the alarm till 9 but still couldnt get up when it went off at 9.
> 
> Im abit disapointed at this because i was suppose to cook ome of my food for today but now ill only get to make my breakfast as ive to rush out and wont be back till after 3. Going to take a shake and a sandwhich with me for lunch, i know this isnt ideal but its the best i can do for today.
> 
> I also feel like ive been hit by a train! feel all stiff and sore from my workout yesterday but it feels good.


Small steps mate.... so long as you are improving things each day you'll get there 

As for eating all that food in one day..... the more you eat, the hungrier you'll get. I struggle with appetite -hardest part for me when I start dieting is getting all the food in!!

Daz.... I agree with what you say in principle but looking at where is is just now I don't agree.

Get the food in you mate. So long as you are getting the protein in right now, making it to the gym and staying off the drink and drugs as much as you can.... that right there is a start and a great improvement! Dont worry about things like supernoodles and gravy granules just now - just make sure you eat protein and lift heavy stuff!!

Once you start to get back on the straight and narrow, you'll know/feel yourself when you're ready to start tightening up your diet etc. But for now, just eat, lift and try to stay clean


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> pain from lifting you reckon, could be doms...and diet looking alot better, wouldnt worry about not getting it perfect yet, just take an hour or two and plan one and go shopping and that will give you a routine


No thi sdoesnt feel like doms, TBH i think it ssomething todo with my postur eas for the last few months all ive been doing most of the day is sitting at the computer chair at home. This has been the worst time of my life for not working, ever since i left school at 14-15 i have been busy as fcuk right up untill 2 year sago and teh last 6 months have been the worst times of my life as aive been doing nothing but sitting on the computer getting fat,not training proper and drinking taking drugs. Im going to leave deadlifts/squats out foro a whil ebecause i dont want to make it worse, i kno wtheres are 2 great compound workouts but dont want to mess my back up for good, another few months of not doing them should be ok(i think)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you can work around deads and squats...im a health and safety advisor and bad posture causes a large precentage of work injures...see a physio for your back to make sure...its easy getting stuck in a rut, been in one for two years as ive been graduate for 2 and still not got a paid job in my degree so thats why last week i decided to get a job in england and already got a few interviews...all aboutt hinking postive and taking risks


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Small steps mate.... so long as you are improving things each day you'll get there
> 
> As for eating all that food in one day..... the more you eat, the hungrier you'll get. I struggle with appetite -hardest part for me when I start dieting is getting all the food in!!
> 
> ...


Diet has always been my stumbling block, for years i was always a skinny we runt and there was most days that i only ate 1 meal and something stupid for breakfast and before bed and i think my body got used to this so when i try and eat sh1t loads food then i just struggle but there are days that i can eat like a horse then teh next day my appetite wil go teh opposite way. Am going to try my best this time around, even if it means blending my meals and drinking them. Ill see how i get on with trying to keep it clean , really want to get this cholestrol down as quick as possible. Im going to get some fish oils in tomorrow as ive heard they can help


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you can work around deads and squats...im a health and safety advisor and bad posture causes a large precentage of work injures...see a physio for your back to make sure...its easy getting stuck in a rut, been in one for two years as ive been graduate for 2 and still not got a paid job in my degree so thats why last week i decided to get a job in england and already got a few interviews...all aboutt hinking postive and taking risks


Good on y aman, i cant really go anywhere as ive 3 kids here with me . It snot like the old days were you could go and get work and send money back because anywhere you go it costs a fortune to look after yourself so then theres no money to send back to the misses. Just have to sit this sh1t out


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cultivator said:


> Diet has always been my stumbling block, for years i was always a skinny we runt and there was most days that i only ate 1 meal and something stupid for breakfast and before bed and i think my body got used to this so when i try and eat sh1t loads food then i just struggle but there are days that i can eat like a horse then teh next day my appetite wil go teh opposite way. Am going to try my best this time around, even if it means blending my meals and drinking them. Ill see how i get on with trying to keep it clean , really want to get this cholestrol down as quick as possible. Im going to get some fish oils in tomorrow as ive heard they can help


Good fats will help a lot.

DO NOT go to holland and barrett its a fcking rip off. Supermarkets do high strength tablets now. I take 3gms fish oils and 2gms evening primrose oil daily, plus I use a lot of extra virgin olive oil in my cooking and added to my food salads. Great source of energy, can reduce carbs and up oils and you'll feel great for it. If adding EVOO to food uncooked then Greek extra virgin is the best as has the least taste


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Havent went to get them yet zara but will look into buying something good at a reasonable price. Whats teh primrose oil for ,benfits etc..

My back is feeling ok today, strange one that as it defo didnt feel like doms but will still give the deads and squats a rest for a while.

Today i ate

10.00, 1 scoop whey as soon as i woke, 2 wholemeal toast,100g my own reared ham,cheese,tomato, 1 pint water

12.00, omelltte, 4 eggs,4egg whites,milk,ham,mushrooms,tomatos, 2 wholemeal toast,

3.00 200g chicken,spices, basmati rice,half tin tomatoes, 1 pint water with orange juice in it. Nearly everytime i drink something its water with a drop of pure orange in it.

Going to train chest and bis , taking it easy enough with the bench as im only getting back into it after a shoulder injury, rotator cuff i think it was. Ive been resgting it since xmass but dont think its 100% yet. This is one exercise that i used to love doing, i used to read about peoples injuries and always hope that i would never get it but during the last stages of my cycle and pct i was benching to heavy and my shoulder just gave in. It was also my spotter as he was more or less forcing me to finish my neg reps after i hurt myself. I should have just listened to my body and not finish my bench that day but my ego took over. (When i say forcing i mean that everytime i brought the bar and was ready to rack it he kept droping it back on me and saying another rep or 2 buti shouldl have listened to myself and refused to do them)

Theres nothing worse than going to the gym after an injury to a certin part and your weights are down and theres someone doing almost double what your at, ill just have to blank it all out thou and start off light again.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

7.00- 200g steak pieces, potatoes,brocilli,carrots,small amount of gravy, half pint water

8.30,gym- row 10min warm up

bench --kg 15/14/10

flat db press --kg 10/10/9

inc db press --kg 10/10/9

cable cross --kg 17/ --kg 10/12

preacher ez curl 27.5kg 15/10/8

hammer curls 12.5kg 10/12/10

BB curl 35kg 6/6/5

Really disapointed at the kg i was lifting today but l;ike i said before, its to be expected with messing about for months. Its going to give me that extra push now to eat more so i can start upping the kgs.

10.00 -2 scoops whey 40-50g protein)

11.00, 200g chicken ,spices, basmati rice,quater tin of tomatoes.

Also didnt get round to buying teh fish oils today but will do tomorrow.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i actually got my omega 3 fish oils in holland and barret but it was buy one get one free..yeah oils are a great healthy way of getting the calorie count up...you needa make a list and diet plan and post it up, doing this will give you the direction were your real results will lie if training and rest is followed...althoguh first few days or even weeks its liking learning to ride a bike again.......why you always on so late


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i actually got my omega 3 fish oils in holland and barret but it was buy one get one free..yeah oils are a great healthy way of getting the calorie count up...you needa make a list and diet plan and post it up, doing this will give you the direction were your real results will lie if training and rest is followed...althoguh first few days or even weeks its liking learning to ride a bike again.......why you always on so late


I know , i should be in bed right now,lol. Just about to have a shake and hit teh sack. Its this internet, it can be adictive. Cant wait till the kids are back at school so i can get into a routine again, going to try and get up at 8 every morn come mon so ill hopefully be in bed at 10-11 each night

As for teh meal plan, i can right everything down but when it comes to fats and carbs thats where i get stuck. I know ive to eat 1-1.5 grams protein per lean bodymass but get stuck on the rest.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> I know , i should be in bed right now,lol. Just about to have a shake and hit teh sack. Its this internet, it can be adictive. Cant wait till the kids are back at school so i can get into a routine again, going to try and get up at 8 every morn come mon so ill hopefully be in bed at 10-11 each night
> 
> As for teh meal plan, i can right everything down but when it comes to fats and carbs thats where i get stuck. I know ive to eat 1-1.5 grams protein per lean bodymass but get stuck on the rest.


giong to bed now meself, but when i get a minute tomorrow ill put some information in a pm about calories and break down of macros to simplify it and how to work your meal plans


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

by the way what is your actual goal and post your stats (weight, guess of bf etc) and that will give me a better idea


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> by the way what is your actual goal and post your stats (weight, guess of bf etc) and that will give me a better idea


Everyones goal, lose BF and gain muscle,lol. When i started out training i wanted to be one big mofo but then relaised hw much eating or drugs had to be consumed then it hit hom ethat i dont want to go down that route. My ideal weight would be between 13 and half stone -14 and half with under 15% BF. On this mission i want to gain at least a stone then vcut back to under 15%BF then readress it again.

Im now sitting at 13.7-10 stone with 24-28% bf. My arms and legs arent that fat,its all around my belly,tities thats holding all the fat. I suppose i want to lean bulk till xmass then do a cut about feb next year and maintaine from there . I havent had low BF since my drug days , as soon as i started training i put on a cracking amount of muscle but also fat and its starting to get to me big time. Its a major head fcuk, i tried a cut a few months ago with no carbs high fat but noticed that i was losing alot of muscle and it freaked me out so i started eating anything to keep teh scales up,lol. You see i have always been skinny and insecure my whole life and its all todo with drugs drink an while i gained a good amount but when i see the scales go the other direction , my head goes. I think ive a real problem TBH.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ill stick a few pics up so you can see where im at now.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pics will help, you should if ya want do a keto diet for 5-6 weeks to get rid of fat, if you stick to it the results are great, then start a mass bulk then...otherwise, and im guessing your doing this without ass cause if you were id advise a test e and tren e cycle, which will put quality lean muscle on and youll lose some fat...you could also run a t3/t4 to combat the fat loss but if your giong natural then get the diet nailed down...your 13.5 stone, work out your maintenance calories, use this link http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm and when youve caluclated add around 500-600 calories unto it, this is then what you should be consuming each day for a lean builk...keep food clean, no processed or junk or high sugar foods...when it comes to macro break down, i use fitday.com, were you can customise the nutrirtion labels at the back so the foods you have stored will reflect what your eating...when it comes to splitting macros, aim for 1.5 g protein pfr bw so your around 189lbs so eat around 300g protein per day..with regards to carbs and fat, everyone is different, i believe as long as you hit your calorie target for the day then your fine, must keep the split 40% protein 40% carbs and 20% fat, so remember carbs and protein is 4 calories each per gram were as fat is 9 calories per gram...any other questions or anything your unsure which ive wrote just let me know


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> pics will help, you should if ya want do a keto diet for 5-6 weeks to get rid of fat, if you stick to it the results are great, then start a mass bulk then...otherwise, and im guessing your doing this without ass cause if you were id advise a test e and tren e cycle, which will put quality lean muscle on and youll lose some fat...you could also run a t3/t4 to combat the fat loss but if your giong natural then get the diet nailed down...your 13.5 stone, work out your maintenance calories, use this link http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm and when youve caluclated add around 500-600 calories unto it, this is then what you should be consuming each day for a lean builk...keep food clean, no processed or junk or high sugar foods...when it comes to macro break down, i use fitday.com, were you can customise the nutrirtion labels at the back so the foods you have stored will reflect what your eating...when it comes to splitting macros, aim for 1.5 g protein pfr bw so your around 189lbs so eat around 300g protein per day..with regards to carbs and fat, everyone is different, i believe as long as you hit your calorie target for the day then your fine, must keep the split 40% protein 40% carbs and 20% fat, so remember carbs and protein is 4 calories each per gram were as fat is 9 calories per gram...any other questions or anything your unsure which ive wrote just let me know


Want to bulk up abit more then do the keto, wouldnt mind getting to 14.7 stone then cut back after that to 13.7 stone or less. Asfor the fitday, i tried using that before but just couldnt work it out, im not great when it comes to working things out on teh computer. I left school at 14 with no education so i find this stuff hard,lol.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Today i didnt do so great with food.

01.00 2 swcoops whey before bed last night

11.00 1 scoop whey 20g protein

12.00- 4 eggs,4 egg whites,milk,ham,tomato

2.30- 100g chiken,spices,basmati rice,half tin tomatoes, 450grams of BBG ribs (thats including the bones)

4.30- gym

6.00- 2 scoops whey(40-50g protein)

7.00- 250-300g steak,potatoes,brocilli,green beans,carrots

10.30- 1 3/4 chicken fillets,basmati rice, halt]f tin tomatos, 1 pint water

1.00, 2 scoops whey

Gym

rower 5 mins warm up

widegrip pulls 9 / close grip pulls 7/4.5 widegrip pulls 4

t-bar row- 70kg 12 80kg 7/8 then 1 set with 80kg6-70kg 4- 50kg 4

butterfly seat row 60kg 10/9/8 50kg 10

lat pull down 63kg 6 / 56kg 9/ 49kg 12

single arm row 30kg 12/15/15 each side

shrugs 90kg 12/ 8+3/6

running machine 12mins

Not happy with the 12 mins cardio, took a **** of a stich and couldnt shift it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you could write the carbs / protein / fat of everything you consume and how much

like 100mg of pasta

carbs 76

protein 12

fat 4

then ill work it out for you on fitday, might take bout an hour but i can build a diet for you from that


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this site is pretty epic

http://swole.me/


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> if you could write the carbs / protein / fat of everything you consume and how much
> 
> like 100mg of pasta
> 
> ...


Sounds good man, ill write evrything down in teh next few days. Im going to get my hands on a set of scales and start weighing everything. Never wanted any scales in the house ever,lol, but ill get them in for a few week sso i can get a clear picture of what im eating


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Sounds good man, ill write evrything down in teh next few days. Im going to get my hands on a set of scales and start weighing everything. Never wanted any scales in the house ever,lol, but ill get them in for a few week sso i can get a clear picture of what im eating


your the first ardoyne man without scales in the house lol...what bar is that pic in your avi on fb from with the celtic crest


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> your the first ardoyne man without scales in the house lol...what bar is that pic in your avi on fb from with the celtic crest


LOL,

That picture is over in glasgow down the gallowgate. HAve you never been to the gallowgate ever


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

11.00 1 and half scoops whey (30g protein )

12.00, 2 wholemeal toast,cheese,ham,tomato

1.00- 3 egg whites, 2 eggs

3.45- 2 chicken fillets, basmati rice, half tin spag bolonese, 1 pint water

5.00-gym 40mins cardio on cross trainer heart rate 160-174

6.00- 2 scoops whey

6.45- 200-300 grams chicken,brocilli,carrots,roast potatoes,gravy (couldnt eat alll my diner, infact only got through half way because i was shattered from the cardio)

9.00- a small burger from mcds, blended the rest of my diner and drank it (possibly 100-150g chicken)

11.00, 2 chicken fillets, basmati rice, 3qtr tin pineapples, half pint water


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> LOL,
> 
> That picture is over in glasgow down the gallowgate. HAve you never been to the gallowgate ever


not sure, we normally do the usual pubs, been to alot but exception of barrrowlands its hard to know were you are


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> 11.00 1 and half scoops whey (30g protein )
> 
> 12.00, 2 wholemeal toast,cheese,ham,tomato
> 
> ...


getting better, add in some pasta with chicken, you need carbs after gym, banana or something, tin food is posinous in my opinion, high sugar


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> not sure, we normally do the usual pubs, been to alot but exception of barrrowlands its hard to know were you are


The gallowgate is down teh barrowlands, some spot but can be a crazy awl place. Ive been getting brought over there ever since ive been no age (6) and love teh spot, seen a good few people get stabbed bad thou in teh gallowgate.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> getting better, add in some pasta with chicken, you need carbs after gym, banana or something, tin food is posinous in my opinion, high sugar


I dont normaly use tin stuff , just seen it in teh cuboard and used it thou it can be real easy to eat. I cant eat much pasta, infact i hate the stuff unless its full of ****e like in the tins,lol. Today i didnt have such a great day food intake.

Today i ate

11.00, 2 scoops whey (had to rush out and could only manage this )

12.45- 1 chicken fillet,2 wholemeal toast,cheese,tomato,sweet chilli sauce, 3 egg whites ,2 eggs (didnt finish the eggs)

4.00- 2 chicken fillets,basmati rice,half tin spag bolonese (was suppose to eat this at 3.30 but the chicken was in teh oven and i forgot top turn the heat up,lol,went it to take out cooked chicken but it was cold,lol)

7.00- Pasta bolense, garlic bread,greated cheese, ( prob ate 200grms bolonese with mostly garlic bread, didnt really eat teh pasta)

11.00- chinese takeaway , chicken curry,chicken fried rice,chips (Didnt really want this but the misses coaxed me to get one, as soon as she mentioned it thou i jumped at the chance,lol) the craving just took over and i gave in.

12.00, 2 scoops whey


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you need to have a word with yuor missus bout coaxing you into bad food, next she'll have the bathroom all pink..your only goinna reap what you sow so get a good plan layed out, cook the night before if it means you know youll be rushing hte next day...most of your meals look fine, but aim to get carbs in the morning, this is were i would eat most carbs in one setting...i never liked pasta until i tohught to get the goals i want ill eat food i normally dont like, and now i really like it, it will become 2nd nature...try and haver cheat meals on weekend but keep weekdays clean if possible....add some green vegtables like broccolli for digestion


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ano, one takeaway a week is all im having thou this weekend isi going to be a fcuk up , i dont think i can get out of not eating sh1te as ive to go away for a few days here because someone we know killed themselves ffs so theres awake and funeral and all that traveling. Going to pack some cooked food but i honestly cant see me not drinking, you know what irish funerals are like.

Last few days ive been eating about teh same, didnt write it all down thou. Ive been having problems with my sinuses and its keeping me awake at night and making me wake all through teh night so im not really getting good sleep ffs. Took 2 days offf because i didnt feel recoverd propely and trained shoulders/tris last night. I was absoulty fcuked after the workout, came home and just couldnt eat my food as i was that tired, just picked over it but i did munch it all with some extra protein that night. Just bout to hit teh gym now and train chest/bis, suppose to be leg day but by fcuk im not walking about a funeral like ive been rid up teh 4rse, them doms make me liek this so ill just train them when i get back.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry to hear boutt he funeral, suicide seems to follow ardoyne people around..irihs funerals are alwasy boozy affairs, i mind at my grannys few years back my unlce falling over the coffin hammered....cheat meal here and there wont do much harm if you can make uop the marcos in otehr ways and keep protein high


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Yean man its fcuking wild the many people i know who have commited sucide, theres just a big black cloud hanging over ardoyne and doesnt seem to be shifting anytime soon, there were also a few attempted sucides as well as this one and i can see more in the coming months. As for teh weeknd ,well it didnt go to bad with drink, only drunk 2 bottles when up on fri night and 14bttles on sat night with no drugs, didnt feel to bad when got up on sun morn. Everyone eas busting my balls to take a sniff but there was no chance of it. Im feeling abit lazy today thou but will hit the gym later tonight because im minding the kids today and have to do abit of running about for food. Im feeling my gains since ive started this thread so happy with progress. My right forarm is playing up abit so going to do high reps light weight for a week .

11.30, 4 eggs,3 egg whites,75g cheeese,8 slices ham,tomato,milk(omellette) 2 wholemeal toast,2 cheese spread. 1 pint water with orange juice


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Took some pics but not happy with teh quality because it was at night, will take more today and upload them later


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Took some pics but not happy with teh quality because it was at night, will take more today and upload them later


weres the pic's are promised???? by the way, you didnt get any evil stares by ones who you had a run in with before, if you get me


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Was keeping myself well outa the way but there was one who seen me and he was giving me such a look. The thing about it thou , i'd knock sweet fcuk outa him but cant go near the wee scumbag because who hes connected t. Wana see the state of him too,lol, hes banging them oxys into him and doesnt train much,eats the biggest load sh1t out and just looks like one fat mess.

Havent really been training last few days, been real busy with building my canoe and was out fishing for 2 solid days. I was expecting this to happen because i have it in my head to start back proper when the kids get back to scholl when im in a routine again. Going to have a lazy day today because bit hungover and reallly tired, last few days i hjavent had much sleep so taking it easy then hitting the gym tomorrow and start eating proper again.

Wil defo get the pics up soon, heres a link to my last journal when done the test cycle. Theres some pics in it ,wish i had of taking pics when i finished it because i was alot bigger than the pics half way through.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116548-i-wonder-whats-going-here-sh1t-i-might-have-slight-problem-2.html


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pics were really impressive, your back especially, can see a great outline of both lats but especially traps...diet is well detailed so once the kids are back at school theres nothing hindering you from gainin away...wouldnt bother either then if you have a few distractions on. Glad nothing happened whn you went home but trust me i know what you mean by connected people, some of the people i know who when you challenge them start reading out the names of local republicans they know is funny...by the way u building a canoe for fishing puproses or for kids...get some pics of it up


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont think theyll be so impresive now, ive more or less lost most of my muscle i gained after cycle, teh last 8 months have been crap for training and diet. I got kind of complacaint and didnt give a fcuk. When i started out all i wanted to do was hit 15stone, when i got there i let it slip and only now starting to get back into it properly but in saying that tonights secession wasnt that great. Trained chest and bis and teh weight was away down. Keep being afraid to go to hard incase my shoulder injuy comes back and also my forearm is playing up. Ill be starting teh tbol cycle in the nxt few weeks thou, just to keep me motivated. I was thinking of just getting the test in and doing that cycle again because teh gains were fcuking amazing.

Im going to have to pre-pare my food for the next day because today i was real busy and only manged 3 meals, most days have been like thi sso will get the finger out and start cookinghenight before.

As for the canoe, its for fishing and taking the kids out in the summer. Cant wait till its finished, im building it with 6mm ply and going to fiberglass the outside.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

its a massive mental thing when your coming back from injury, i tried my first strength session in 2months and it went well so it will give ya a great buzz...i done the saem after my first cycle, i didnt train or diet right and lost all gains, its the most improtant aspect in my book, that 6weeks period after pct has finished


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> its a massive mental thing when your coming back from injury, i tried my first strength session in 2months and it went well so it will give ya a great buzz...i done the saem after my first cycle, i didnt train or diet right and lost all gains, its the most improtant aspect in my book, that 6weeks period after pct has finished


Yep have to agree with you about the 6 weeks after pct. My forearm has been giving me bit pain anytime i lift heavy so im going to go light here for a few weeks then hope its ok after that and ill be banging the tbol into me for 7 weeks, taking 7 weeks off then hitting the test again.

Today ive ate

10.30, 2 scoops whey(50g protein), 2 weetabix, 350ml water

12.30, (omelette)5eggs,3 egg white, cheese,tomato,milk, 2 brown bread ,butter

4,30, 2 chicken fillets, basmati rice, spices

6.00, gym

7.30, 2 scoops whey(50g protein)

8.00, spagatti bolonese, didnt really eat much pasta but made sure i ate all the bolonese with garlic bread

11.00, 2 chicken fillets,basmati rice, green peppers, Couldnt finish teh chicken fillets so i put the rest in the blender and drank it.

Gym, rower 10mins warm up

dumbell pullover 12 reps/10reps/8reps I have what weight i was lifting wrote down but couldnt be fcuked going down stairs to get it,lol

close grip pull down 12/10/8

single arm row 12/12/10/10

widegrip cable row 12/12/10/10

dead lift - didnt really do these , lower back not to good ffs


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sounds good fella, diet coming along and session looked good...what spices do you use...oh yeah i had forearm pain, culd be from bad form on curls i.e. lifting too heavy, i nearly developed tendonitis over it so dropped weight down considerably and been great since


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> sounds good fella, diet coming along and session looked good...what spices do you use...oh yeah i had forearm pain, culd be from bad form on curls i.e. lifting too heavy, i nearly developed tendonitis over it so dropped weight down considerably and been great since


I actuly had tendonitis for about a year ffs on the same arm thou it was on teh front of my forearm, this is now at teh back and i think your right, doing heavy curls have done this. I started using the BB oly bar for curls and then started getting pain.

I use chilli,organo,herbs,tabasco sauce etc, i put teh chicken fillets in tin foil bang the spices on with some lemon juice and eat them with either brocilli,peopers,tin tomatos etc. TBH its abit boring but has to be done.

How are you getting on with your cycle, isnt it test/tren your on. Are you noticing gains with also fat lose?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Yesterday

10.30- 2 scoops wwhey,2 weetabix,350ml water

1.00- (omellette) 4 large eggs,milk,chese,tomato, 2 brown bread, butter

4.30- 2 chicken fillets,brocilli,basmati rice,spices,lemon juice ------ had to blend one chicken fillet up and drink it as i just couldnt finish it.

6.00, gym only done 35mins cardio on cross trainer-- heartbeat 150-165

8.00,180g steak,potatos,brocilli,carrots,small bit gravy ,I had to use my new pressure cooker for the potato/veg and it took ages ffs,only suppose to take 7 mins but i hadnt a clue how to work it proper,lol

10.15, 2 brown bread,cheese,tomato,8 slices ham

12.00, 2 scoops whey

Your not going to believe this but when i was getting the bag slapped last night i ****ing injuried my left leg(quad)lol,WTF!!, i got a shooting pain when i went to turn at a dificult angle when it happened. Hope its nothing to serious. Was a great wee secession i had thou, while im writing this ive still dried in pussy cum all over my hand(or is that lube,lol)


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

10.30- 2 scoops whey(50g whey) 2 weetabix, 350ml water

1.00- 200g orgonic salmon, basmati rice ,brocilli,

4.00- (omelette) 4eggs,4egg whites,cheese,peppers,tomato,mushrooms, 2 granny toast, cheese spread

7.30- 2 pork chops,spices,potatoes,brocilli,carrots,small dash gravy

8.30- GYM

10.00- 2 scoops whey(50g protein) half banana

10.45- 180g salmon, basmati rice,brocilli Couldnt finish my salmon so had to wash it all down with orange juice

12.30, 2 brown bread,cheese,ham,tomato, 1 tble spn fish oil

Rower 10mins warm up

DB seat shoulder press 25kg 8, 22.5kg 7.5/5 20kg 6 last 2 sets i super set with 12.5kg and got 8reps each

seat side raise 12.kg 12/10 10kg 8/7

reverse d/b flyes 12.5kg 15 15kg 10/8 12.5kg 12

single arm delt raise pull - 6.25kg r12/L10, r10/L10, r10/L10

frontal raise super set 20kg 12 / 10

7.5kg max/max

tri push down, 25kg 14 ,30kg12 , 32.5kg 7

ez tri ext 25kg 10/9/7.5

seat tri ext 20kg 11/10/8 15kg 9

Cross trainer 13mins

Had a great workout , got a great pump on the tris and felt great.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Yesterday

11.30, 2 scoops whey(50g protein) 2 weetabix,300ml goats milk,1 tbl sp flax seeds, 1 tbl spn fish oils (shake)

2.30, 5 eggs,3 egg whites,mushrooms,chhese,tomato,goats milk, 2 brown bread toast, chese spread

7.00, stuffed chicken and bacon, potatoes,brocilli,carrots, garvy

8.30, 2 sccops whey(50g protein)

11.00, chicken curry,chicken fried rice,chips (possibly 2.5 chicken fillets as i added 1 of my own) fcuk that felt great, really craving for this all week

1.00, 2 scoops whey)50g protein)

Big gap between meal 2 and 3 , i was out making my canoe and walked out without my ***** and shake but think i made up for it during the day. Took a day off rest as felt real sore all over so want to be recoverd properly when hit the gym next


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

HAvent updated this in few days but theyve been ok with diet and training. Trained legs on sat , squats at 4 sets /15 reps,then onto 2 sets of lunges and was suppose to do 3 sets of leg ext but my mind just wouldnt let me push teh machine. I had a weight on that i could easyliy manage but mentaly i just couldnt push it,lol, Dont no WTF got into me but honestly could move that weight so i went onto the calf raise and done 4 sets. Yesterday only had about 180-200 grams protein, took the kids out for the day to the aquarium bought a 10oz burger meal while out and had the worst head ache ive had in years and felt like sh1t after it.

Today ive been walking about like the misses has give me a good seing to up the 4rse with her dildo, these doms are doing my head in. Everytime i sit down i seize up.

9.30- 2 weetabix,2 scoops whey(50g protein)1 tble spoon fish oil

12.15- 4 eggs,tomato,pepers,1 chicken breast, dash milk(omellete), 2 brown bread toast, 1 pint water

4.00- 1 tin tuna,cabbage,brocilli,potatoes,1 tble spn mayo,1 tble sn red sauce,tabaco sauce

5.30- gym

7.00- 2 scoops whey(50g protein)

7.30, beef(300g) stir fry, basmati rice,

10.45, 2 chicken fillets,spices, qtr tin tomatos,brocili,small amount of basmati rice

Gym

rower 10mins warm up

bench 70kg 13/12 no spotter and rotator cuff didnt feel right so i didnt finish my sets(4)

db press 30kg 7/6 27.5kg 5 25kg 9.5/7.5

inc db press 25kg 6.5/6/5

inc flyes 12.5kg 15/15/14

dips 6.5/5.5/5

ez curls 32.5kg 14/10

preacher db curls 12.kg 8/8/8 both arms

sngl arm cable curl 10kg r12 L10/ r8 L8 / 7.5kg r14 l12 2nd set rgt hand was 12.5kg and lft was 10kg

Not happy with my curls, i should be well able to lift 37.5kg 3x8 but lifts are down


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Awoke at 8 oclock but just couldnt get up, ive been waking every single night and p1ssing about 4 times and it seffecting my sleep in a big way.Really enjoyed the extra few hours sleep thou. Kids back to school tomorrow so ill have to be up at 7.30/8 from now on, dreading the 1st week,lol.

11.30- 2 scoops whey(50g protein) 2 weetabix,1tblspn fish oil,350ml water

1.00, (omellette)5 eggs,3 egg whites,mushrooms,onions,tomato,dash milk, 2 wholemeal toast,butter

3.30, 2 scoops whey(50g protein) 35oml water

6.30, 6 large sauceges(50g protein), chomp

10.30, 1.5 chicken fillet,rice,half tim tomato,brocilli

I was out building my canoe from 6.30 till 10 but ended up throwing teh head up and taking it all apart ffs, the resin i was using wouldnt set properly. Think i was sold a bad batch. Itll take me another day to clean all this sh1t off then a few days to get back on track, stressed to teh max with this fcuking thing. It should well be finished by now.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Looking at the difference of these pic and my avi, im really wanting to stick a needle in my 4ss full of test,lol. Ive a course of tbol there but am seriously thinking of doing a test cycle again.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, whats stopping you doing 500mg Sust with the Tbol?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Good luck with this mate, whats stopping you doing 500mg Sust with the Tbol?


Rap i was all for taking gear and lots of it(lol) but my cholestrol has been high ever since ive came off in jan thou its been droping. Freaked me out TBH, it was 8.5 a few months after cycle then down to 6.5 about 2 months ago. Need to get bloods done this week to see where i am now.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Rap i was all for taking gear and lots of it(lol) but my cholestrol has been high ever since ive came off in jan thou its been droping. Freaked me out TBH, it was 8.5 a few months after cycle then down to 6.5 about 2 months ago. Need to get bloods done this week to see where i am now.


Yeah probs best to stay off heavy stuff for a bit, Tbo is pretty weak on the system but gives nice results with a lean bulk


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just had a look at that swoleme site its really pretty decent!

Subbed to this mate good luck goingto start a journal of my own i think!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> View attachment 62341
> View attachment 62342
> 
> 
> Looking at the difference of these pic and my avi, im really wanting to stick a needle in my 4ss full of test,lol. Ive a course of tbol there but am seriously thinking of doing a test cycle again.


top of your backl and shopulders are looking good still, plus you dont seem to carry much love handles so the base is really good to work from, id run test/tren cycle if you can which will add muscle plus help ya lose abit of weight...now with kids back to school you;ll get into a good routine with the early mornings, works out well as it means you canf it your meals in better


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> top of your backl and shopulders are looking good still, plus you dont seem to carry much love handles so the base is really good to work from, id run test/tren cycle if you can which will add muscle plus help ya lose abit of weight...now with kids back to school you;ll get into a good routine with the early mornings, works out well as it means you canf it your meals in better


So much for getting more food in earlyier, been up from 7.45 and she had teh boiled eggs ready on the table fo rme but i couldnt even look at them never mind eat them,lol. Had one of them mornings where i just couldnt be fcuked eating anything. Didnt eat my breakfast till 10.30 as i was out getting chicken and stuff for toady.

As for teh shulders, i think they are my best feature, they always seem to grow like fcuk when i tarin. Dont no about the love handles thou, must just be a good picture as most of teh day after i get good amount of food in my , i look pregnante,lol, bloat out to fcuk i do.

Would love to do a test cycle bar but this high cholestrol is stoping me, what has your been like from your cycles. Does yours rise real bad?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah probs best to stay off heavy stuff for a bit, Tbo is pretty weak on the system but gives nice results with a lean bulk


Im hoping for about 7-10lbs out of the cycle then thinking of doing a small cut and by that time my cholestrol should be fine for test. Will need to watch it thou while on test because dont want it rising to much. There has been a few heart attacks in my family an dthis is kinda freaking me out TBH. Why is it rap that we get high cholestrol when on



Dizzee! said:


> Just had a look at that swoleme site its really pretty decent!
> 
> Subbed to this mate good luck goingto start a journal of my own i think!


Cheers for poping in man. What you mean swoleme site ?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

The site that i think it was Barsnack posted

http://swole.me/

Its good for giving you an idea on diets


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

10.30 2 whoilemeal toast,cheese, half chicken fillet, 4 boiled eggs

1.30- 2 scoops whey,2 weetabix, 1 tbsp fish oil

4.30, 2 chicken fillets, rice, brocilli, half tin tomatos, spices

7.00, 200g steak,potatoes,brocilli,pepper sauce

10,15, 2 scoops whey, 1 banana


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> 10.30 2 whoilemeal toast,cheese, half chicken fillet, 4 boiled eggs
> 
> 1.30- 2 scoops whey,2 weetabix, 1 tbsp fish oil
> 
> ...


looks good...what spices you use for rice and what whey you using


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> looks good...what spices you use for rice and what whey you using


Im using gaspari, 25g protein each scoop. I buy 2 tubs each time and it does me a good while. I use lemon juice,chilli,mint, orageno etcc , i usely stick 2 chicken fillets up in tinfoil pour teh lemon juice on and spices and cook for 30-40mins n teh oven, holds the juices well cooked like this.

Last few days havet been that great with food intake, the misses has been working and ive been left to bring kids to school and collect them all at different times and also trying to sort this canoe out because the resin didnt set properly and had to take it all apart to get rid of teh fcuked up resin.In hinesite , i should have just bought new ply wood and redone it from there and i would have been finished by now. Just putting it down to 1st time mistakes. Should be finished by next week when back on track in teh next few days. Have you seen my pics of it on FB,lol. Cant wait till its finished so i can get out and do abit of poaching before the winter kicks in.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

yesterday

Was up early but went and got my bloods done so didnt start eating till 10.30. Going to start this tbol cycle on mon, going to take 80mg a day for 7-8 weeks with nolva pct

10.30, 5 eggs,3egg whites,onions,tomatos, 2 wholemeal toast, cheese spread

1.30, 1 and half chicken fillet,rice,brocilli

4.30, 2 scoops whey

7.30, 2 pork chops, brocilli,potatoes

8.30, gym

10.00, 2 scoop[s whey (50g protein)

11.00, 180g orgonic salmon, rice, brocilli

1.15, 1.5 scoops whey (38g protein)

gym

rower 10min warmup

Db pullover 27.5kg 12 30kg 10

vbar pull down 70kg 14/8 77kg 5 63kg 9

single arm row 32.5kg 15 35kg 14 40kg 10/10

widegrip cable pull 50kg 12/12 55kg 10 / 60kg 8

shrugs 90kg 12/8+4 on 2nd set i deloaded teh bar after 8reps for a split sec then done another 4 reps

I was suppose to do another set of shrugs then onto DB shrugs/obliques but some guy came over to chat to me and i couldnt get rid of him,lol, the gym was closing after he finished chatting so couldnty get them finished.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

10.30, 2 scoops whey,1 tbsp peanut butter,1 tblsp fish oils, 300ml goats milk, 2 weetabix (shake)

1.30, 1 and half tin tuna, potatos,brocilli,cabbage

5.00, 1 salmon steak(170g)75g steak,cabbage,brocilli

7.30, 2 large breaded chicken fillets,potatos,beans(The misses bought these out of the butchers, dont no if they are pure chicken or not)

10.30, chicken curry,chicken fried rice,chip (i cooked myself an extra chicken fillet and put in my serving)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Like the sound of that shake. Never thought of adding weetabix instead of oats. Will make a good change.

Just read through the journal mate. Glad your back on the road to achieving your goals. Good luck with it all mate.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ultra Soft said:


> Like the sound of that shake. Never thought of adding weetabix instead of oats. Will make a good change.
> 
> Just read through the journal mate. Glad your back on the road to achieving your goals. Good luck with it all mate.


Cheers for poping in man. Starting to prefare the awl shakes in the morning. I was never one for drinking them as soon as i get up but ive got sick of eating a big breakfast every morning, think most people are like this,lol. As for my training, ive been taking a extra day here and there resting and think its doing better for my recovery because my lifts are up from the week before.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Monday
> 
> Chest (All Heavy)
> 
> ...


Very similar to my routine.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

sunday 4th sept

10.30, 2 scoops whey,1 weetabix,1 tblsp fish oil, 300ml goats milk,teaspn peanut butter, 3 boiled eggs. 2 wholemeal toast, cheese spread

1.30, 1chicken fillet,rice,brocilli,

6.30, 2 sccops whey,1 tblsp flaxseeds,350ml water

8.00, roast beef(200g),potatoes,brocilli,carrots,gravy

10.30, 1 chicken fillet,1 tin mackerel, rice, cabbage


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> Very similar to my routine.


your in the wrong journal lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> sunday 4th sept
> 
> 10.30, 2 scoops whey,1 weetabix,1 tblsp fish oil, 300ml goats milk,teaspn peanut butter, 3 boiled eggs. 2 wholemeal toast, cheese spread
> 
> ...


you keep the diet going all over the weekend too without any fuss, i always take sunday of


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> you keep the diet going all over the weekend too without any fuss, i always take sunday of


I try and eat the same everyday man, i always have an awl takeawy at the weekend thou and sometimes during teh week if im busy but apart from them i try and eat well with every meal. I feel bad if im not eating clean TBH,lol. My main problem is not being able to eat enough, this would be my max amount of food i can eat, 5 meals a day anything more then i struggle.

Just about to take my 1st 2 tabs of tbol, so heres hoping its good cycle with plenty of gains.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> I try and eat the same everyday man, i always have an awl takeawy at the weekend thou and sometimes during teh week if im busy but apart from them i try and eat well with every meal. I feel bad if im not eating clean TBH,lol. My main problem is not being able to eat enough, this would be my max amount of food i can eat, 5 meals a day anything more then i struggle.
> 
> Just about to take my 1st 2 tabs of tbol, so heres hoping its good cycle with plenty of gains.


good luck with the cycle, yeah i find the first 4 weeks a nightmare with consuming food but i force it down and get up early so i leave enough time to fit the meals in or ill combine the contents of one meal in with the rest so i can take longer between meals...ill have alook at the canoe later, sounds great fishing with it, plus fish great for bb'ing...good luck with the cycle, you should log photos of befroe and after


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Them pics i uploaded last week are more or less the before pics, will update in 4 weeks then again at 8 weeks. Will be happy with 7lbs of muscle gain then ill take it from there to see if ill do a mini cut next before the test again.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Them pics i uploaded last week are more or less the before pics, will update in 4 weeks then again at 8 weeks. Will be happy with 7lbs of muscle gain then ill take it from there to see if ill do a mini cut next before the test again.


sounds goood, so your aiming for 7lbs, never tried tbol...as long as the diets correct then everything should fall into place, love bulking up come winter


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> sounds goood, so your aiming for 7lbs, never tried tbol...as long as the diets correct then everything should fall into place, love bulking up come winter


7lbs of muscle, not just 7lbs. Really wanted to try this tbol even without my cholestrol concerns with the test. I know it'll raise with teh tabs but ive read it doesnt raise as much as the test, ill know when i get my bloods done in 12 weeks time. It ssuppose to be a great wee med for lean gains without the bloat that dbol gives. Theres guys out there that are happy enough with gaining half stone each cycle because they can manage the extra bit protein but when you start gaining 1-1.5 stone then thats alot of extra food. This is where people go wrong and lose most of their gains after a test cycle because they cant keep up with the eating. I dont think i could manage over 300g protein in 1 day, i'd go fcuking mental eating all that food,lol. Hats off to anyone that does.

10.00, 1scoop whey(25g protein),1 weetabix,1spn fish oils,300g goats milk. 4 boiled eggs,2 wholemeal toast,cheese spread. 20mg tbol

1.00, 180g orgonic salmon,basmati rice,1 tomato. 2 sticks celery,1 carrot,cabbage(juice)

4.00, 2 chicken fillets,basmati rice, 1 tomato. 20mg tbol

6.50, 3 pork chops,potatoes,cabbage,pepper sauce, **** that was great, really enjoyed that diner!

8.00,gym

10.00, 2 scoops whey

10.45, 1 salmon steak, basmati rice, brocilli.

GYM

rower 10mins warm up

DB shoulder press 22.5kg 15/7 20kg 9/7

db side raise 12.5kg 15 15kg 8 12.5kg 10/10

rev rear delt 12.5kg 15/15 12.5g/7.5kg 8/max 8/max last 2 sets were super setted

row pull delt raise 6.2kg R15 L10/ R13 L11 , 7.5kg R9 L7

BB frontal raise 20kg 15/12 25kg 8 single arm db frontal raise 7.5kg maxed out

tri pushdown 30kg 14 32.5kg 9 35kg 8

ez tri ext 27.5kg 10/8/7/7

seat tri ext 22.5kg 5.5/7/6.5 tri rope ext 20kg 8+4 of 15kg

Running machine 20mins

That juice was fcuking rotten,lol, ive to drink this sh1t a few times a day,dreading it. I threw the veg through the juicer and got a full glass but its potent stuff alright


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if you get time, whjy dont you start a fitday.com account and use the labels of the food your eating to stick it in your account and get the macros your eating, will take less than an hour and you can save your food so its really easy, couldnt stress how benefical it is


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> if you get time, whjy dont you start a fitday.com account and use the labels of the food your eating to stick it in your account and get the macros your eating, will take less than an hour and you can save your food so its really easy, couldnt stress how benefical it is


Ill try it (again,lol). Man i cant concentrate on things like that to long,i end up wanting to through the computer out teh window. Im made for building things or knocking stuff down as for concentrating on educational stuff, im a backward cnut at it,lol, but ill give it a try


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Ill try it (again,lol). Man i cant concentrate on things like that to long,i end up wanting to through the computer out teh window. Im made for building things or knocking stuff down as for concentrating on educational stuff, im a backward cnut at it,lol, but ill give it a try


things like rice etc, list the nutrition labels of protein/carbs/fat and kal's and note how much you ate and i can do it for ya, but would need that info or id be making a guess


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> things like rice etc, list the nutrition labels of protein/carbs/fat and kal's and note how much you ate and i can do it for ya, but would need that info or id be making a guess


Im on fitday now, working it out so will pm you if im stuck,lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Well going by fitday, ive ate over 3000g protein today and that was only 2 meals,lol. Man ill write all what is on the packets and you can double check it for me. It says 1 serving but i cant seem to put down 100g of the product


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Well going by fitday, ive ate over 3000g protein today and that was only 2 meals,lol. Man ill write all what is on the packets and you can double check it for me. It says 1 serving but i cant seem to put down 100g of the product


stick everything on here and ill work it out on fitday when i get the time


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

10.00, 1 3/4 scoop whey(44g protein),peanut butter,300ml goats milk,1 tblspn fish oil,1tblsp flax seeds. 3boiled eggs,2 wholemeal toast,cheese spread

1.30, 1 chicken burger (only thing i could grab as i was out)

4.30, chicken fillets,chick peas,chopped tomatos,lemon spicy mix, basmati rice. (possibly 40-45g protein)

Meal 3, i made 5 chicken fillets,1 tin chickpeas,1 tin choped tomatos,1 tin light cocnut milk,indian lemon spicey mix. I split this into 4 portions and its about 40-45g each meal


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Had to come of my cycle only 2 days in, the doc rang about my bloods and shes concerned about my liver. The results came back that my liver values are still high and i need it properly checked so ill have to drop teh cycle untill i see the doc and see whats happening. I need more bloods and a scan and tested for hep b ffs. My liver has been high for a good 12 months and needs properly looked at. The reason i got the bloods done was to see if my cholestrol was down enough so i could start a cycle which it was, im now sitting at 5.0 but then get hit with this ballix,lol.


----------

